# External CO2 Reactor Connection



## leroyfong (Nov 21, 2004)

On Sunday while doing regular water change, I tried the method of using a power head to drive my CO2 reactor. Used connect it to my canister filter but found the out flow rate reducing and causing accumulating ofCO2 within the reactor.

However, I connected the outlet of CO2 reactor and outlet of canister filter to a T-joint which leads to one outlet connected to two rainbars in the tank. 

Noticed the water churning the CO2 reactor was slower than previous attachment to canister filter. When I adjusted the outlet flow rate of canister filter, the water churning in reactor increases. So I decided to lower outlet flow rate the canister filter for a higher churn rate in reactor. 
There is a second filter running in the tank as well. 

I have 6 discuses in the tank with 30 cardinals. I feed once a day. And I started to notice the water becoming cloudy and suspecting green water setting in. I have turned on my uv sterilzer to clear this up. 

1) Will lowering the outlet flow rate reduce the intake rate for the canister filter? 

2) Should I separate the outlet connection for reactor and canister from the t-joint so that they have individual outlet into the tank? 

Advise appreciated. Thanks 

Leroy


----------

